# estar resentido con alguien



## javierblanco

¿como se traduciría esta frase al inglés?

To be resentful to someone? necesitamos otra preposicion?


----------



## SurveyTranslator

The preposition to use here is "of". To be resentful of someone. Or, more directly and in a lower register, use the verbal form, to resent someone. 
Hope that helps.


----------



## javierblanco

thank you. It wasn´t easy to guess. do you know if this  preposition is also used in this context in Australia or Britain.?


----------



## JeremySergendan

I see *resentido* used as an insult a lot on social media, and I was wondering, could you translate it as _butthurt_? You see, as a one-word insult, _resentful_ just doesn't work, doesn't sound that natural.


----------



## Amapolas

I don't know what the best word in English could be, but _butthurt _sounds a bit like someone who's in pain or hurting, is that right? 'Ser un resentido (noun)' means that you're bitter and rancorous and spiteful, and probably mean too. That's what you mean when you call someona a 'resentido'. 
Does this help?


----------



## Ferrol

También : "to be bitter towards somebody"
Crossposted with Amapolas. I agree with her (as usual)


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> También : "to be bitter towards somebody"
> Crossposted with Amapolas. I agree with her (as usual)


----------



## JeremySergendan

Amapolas said:


>





Ferrol said:


> También : "to be bitter towards somebody"
> Crossposted with Amapolas. I agree with her (as usual)


Thank you both for your help.
I see *resentido* as a one-word, insulting reply in a lot of political threads online.
And it just reminded me of how _butthurt_ is used in English in almost exactly the same way, that is, written as a response to someone ranting about politics, religion, the economy, etc. Example: _You're just a whiny, butthurt liberal._
Isn't that how *resentido* is used on social media?


----------



## Ferrol

JeremySergendan said:


> Thank you both for your help.
> I see *resentido* as a one-word, insulting reply in a lot of political threads online.
> And it just reminded me of how _butthurt_ is used in English in almost exactly the same way, that is, written as a response to someone ranting about politics, religion, the economy, etc. Example: _You're just a whiny, butthurt liberal._
> Isn't that how *resentido* is used on social media?


Yes .It has that nuance round here likewise, but it can also be used to express how someone feels about somebody who (he/she thinks) has not done right by him/her


----------



## Rodal

To hold a grudge against someone.


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> Yes .It has that nuance round here likewise, but it can also be used to express how someone feels about somebody who (he/she thinks) has not done right by him/her


----------



## Rodal

Debo hacer una aclaración. Concuerdo con Amapolas en su post #5 (spiteful, rancorous, grudge).
Sin embargo con respecto al comentario de Ferrol en su post #9 ("used to express how someone feels about somebody who (he/she thinks) has not done right by him/her") yo diría que la palabra precisa aquí sería _sentir_, en lugar de _resentir_, por ejemplo: "estoy muy sentido contigo por la forma como me hablaste esta mañana". Cuando uno dice resentido, es que la situación te ha afectado tanto que guardas un cierto rencor.  Ej: un resentido político, un resentido social, un resentido de la vida, etc.


----------



## OtroLencho

JeremySergendan said:


> Thank you both for your help.
> I see *resentido* as a one-word, insulting reply in a lot of political threads online.
> And it just reminded me of how _butthurt_ is used in English in almost exactly the same way,


I have never in my life heard that word!  Do we inhabit the same planet?


----------



## JeremySergendan

OtroLencho said:


> I have never in my life heard that word!  Do we inhabit the same planet?


butt·hurt
ˈbətˌhərt/
USinformal
_adjective_
adjective: *butthurt*; adjective: *butt-hurt*

*1*.
overly or unjustifiably offended or *resentful.*
"they're all butthurt that she released the album online first"
_noun_
noun: *butthurt*; noun: *butt-hurt*

*1*.
an excessive or unjustifiable feeling of personal offense or resentment.
"it's time to get over the butthurt from last year's playoffs"


----------



## chileno

To me it means to hold a grudge.

Not to be confused, as it was already pointed out, with "sentido" = hurt


----------



## sound shift

Jobani said:


> *Rencoroso* es cuando le guardas rencor a alguien y *resentido* es cuando estás disgustado con alguien pero no le das mucha mente.


(taken from resentido vs. rencoroso)

Based on this, it seems that "estar resentido con alguien" can mean "to be annoyed with someone".

As to "butthurt", this is the first time I've heard the word, so I don't think it's used in BrE. In any case, it doesn't seem to fit with the "con alguien" of the thread title.


----------



## Amapolas

chileno said:


> Not to be confused, as it was already pointed out, with "sentido" = hurt


"Sentido" no se usa por mis pagos. 



sound shift said:


> Based on this, it seems that "estar resentido con alguien" can mean "to be annoyed with someone".


That's correct for 'estar resentido'. However, 'ser un resentido', which is what Jeremy was asking about if I understand correctly, has a different shade of meaning, which is what explained, or tried to, in post #5.


----------



## iribela

JeremySergendan said:


> I see *resentido* used as an insult a lot on social media, and I was wondering, could you translate it as _butthurt_? You see, as a one-word insult, _resentful_ just doesn't work, doesn't sound that natural.


I haven't heard 'butthurt' either, and after reading the definition I don't think it would work as 'resentido.' In an informal conversation about a 'resentido' you might say that he has a chip on his shoulder, that he's bitter or spiteful. I can't think of a single word that carries the nuances of 'resentido.'


----------



## JeremySergendan

Amapolas said:


> "Sentido" no se usa por mis pagos.
> 
> 
> That's correct for 'estar resentido'. However, 'ser un resentido', which is what Jeremy was asking about if I understand correctly, has a different shade of meaning, which is what explained, or tried to, in post #5.





iribela said:


> I haven't heard 'butthurt' either, and after reading the definition I don't think it would work as 'resentido.' In an informal conversation about a 'resentido' you might say that he has a chip on his shoulder, that he's bitter or spiteful. I can't think of a single word that carries the nuances of 'resentido.'


I appreciate your help.
I realize now that I should have started a new thread for ser un resentido.


----------



## Ferrol

Amapolas said:


> "Sentido" no se usa por mis pagos.
> 
> 
> That's correct for 'estar resentido'. However, 'ser un resentido', which is what Jeremy was asking about if I understand correctly, has a different shade of meaning, which is what explained, or tried to, in post #5.


De acuerdo una vez más.


----------



## chileno

sound shift said:


> (taken from resentido vs. rencoroso)
> 
> Based on this, it seems that "estar resentido con alguien" can mean "to be annoyed with someone".
> 
> As to "butthurt", this is the first time I've heard the word, so I don't think it's used in BrE. In any case, it doesn't seem to fit with the "con alguien" of the thread title.



The problem starts that to me the correct expression would be "estar resentido *de* algo o *de* alguien"

From the RAE:

http://dle.rae.es/?id=W8z0GIl

http://dle.rae.es/?id=W8xmkRi

and the following added because the first acceptation should include "somebody and for the purpose of this discussion both the first and second acceptations fit. 

http://dle.rae.es/?id=XbL0DxO


----------



## Ferrol

chileno said:


> The problem starts that to me the correct expression would be "estar resentido *de* algo o *de* alguien"
> 
> From the RAE:
> 
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=W8z0GIl
> 
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=W8xmkRi
> 
> and the following added because the first acceptation should include "somebody and for the purpose of this discussion both the first and second acceptations fit.
> 
> http://dle.rae.es/?id=XbL0DxO


Nunca he oido estar resentido de alguien sino con alguien.Ella está resentida conmigo. (no de mi). Si se usa por aquí "resentido de" cuando se hace referencia al dolor, o a una operación quirúrgica m o un traumatismo
Está resentido de la pierna desde que se cayó
Según WR 
resentido - Definición - WordReference.com
Por otra parte en el último link que das sobre las acepciones de "sentido" , figura que se dice de alguien que se ofende con facilidad, y así es como lo he oído usar por aquí
Quizás en Chile las cosas sean diferentes
Saludos


----------



## franzjekill

Solo agregar que tachar a alguien de resentido es un insulto muy fuerte, no vulgar de modo alguno, pero es una ofensa considerable. En una muy buena película argentina, _Relatos Salvajes_, un nene "bien" a bordo de un coche alemán de alta gama le grita que es un resentido a un tipo que maneja una vieja camioneta destartalada y que no lo deja pasar en la ruta. No voy a contar cómo termina para no caer en un "spoiler", por si alguien no la vio aún y quiere verla, pero es un buen ejemplo de lo grave del insulto.


----------



## Amapolas

Ferrol said:


> Nunca he oido estar resentido de alguien sino con alguien.Ella está resentida conmigo. (no de mi). Si se usa por aquí "resentido de" cuando se hace referencia al dolor, o a una operación quirúrgica m o un traumatismo
> Está resentido de la pierna desde que se cayó
> Según WR
> resentido - Definición - WordReference.com
> Por otra parte en el último link que das sobre las acepciones de "sentido" , figura que se dice de alguien que se ofende con facilidad, y así es como lo he oído usar por aquí
> Quizás en Chile las cosas sean diferentes
> Saludos





franzjekill said:


> Solo agregar que tachar a alguien de resentido es un insulto muy fuerte, no vulgar de modo alguno, pero es una ofensa considerable. En una muy buena película argentina, _Relatos Salvajes_, un nene "bien" a bordo de un coche alemán de alta gama le grita que es un resentido a un tipo que maneja una vieja camioneta destartalada y que no lo deja pasar en la ruta. No voy a contar cómo termina para no caer en un "spoiler", por si alguien no la vio aún y quiere verla, pero es un buen ejemplo de lo grave del insulto.


De acuerdo con ambos.


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> De acuerdo con ambos.



¿Nos podrías comunicar la regla que impida decir resentirse de en lugar de resentirse con? me parece que el modo de decirlo en un región no es autoridad suficiente como para excluir del todo un modo diferente de decirlo. Precisamente en Chile se dice sentirse de algo y resentirse con algo, pero en situaciones también se oye decir: "resentido de la vida" y me parece una acepción aceptable. No encuentro la regla en RAE que impida el uso de la preposición de en este caso ni del uso de la acepción 2 de ofenderse con facilidad que tiene la palabra sentirse, en el caso de Chile, no sentirse y resentirse son dos palabras distintas, tal vez en Bilbao las cosas sean diferentes.


----------



## Amapolas

Rodal, no te enojes. Nadie excluye a nadie, sino que todos estamos aportando la forma que se usa en nuestra respectiva zona o región.


----------



## franzjekill

Sospecho que en parte del mundo hispanohablante el estar resentido* de *alguien o de un hecho se transformó en arcaico, pero ejemplos se encuentran, incluso en España, pero los de ese país tienen siglos a cuestas:

Dícese estar el Pontífice muy resentido *de *la Reina de Suecia sobre la muerte que hizo dar en presencia suya al conde Monaldesqui... (
Siglo XVII, prensa española).
Porque está resentido de tu conducta... (siglo XVIII, novela, España).
Hay más en el CORDE:


----------



## Rodal

Amapolas said:


> Rodal, no te enojes. Nadie excluye a nadie, sino que todos estamos aportando la forma que se usa en nuestra respectiva zona o región.



OK, no problem, no harm done .


----------



## Ferrol

Rodal said:


> ¿Nos podrías comunicar la regla que impida decir resentirse de en lugar de resentirse con? me parece que el modo de decirlo en un región no es autoridad suficiente como para excluir del todo un modo diferente de decirlo. Precisamente en Chile se dice sentirse de algo y resentirse con algo, pero en situaciones también se escucha decir: "resentido de la vida" y me parece una acepción aceptable. No encuentro la regla en RAE que impida el uso de la preposición de en este caso ni del uso de la acepción 2 de ofenderse con facilidad que tiene la palabra sentirse, en el caso de Chile, no sentirse y resentirse son dos palabras distintas, tal vez en Bilbao las cosas sean diferentes.


Suscribo lo dicho por Amapolas.No pretendo que la forma de hablar del norte de España sea el "gold standard"
Saludos cordiales
No hard feelings


----------



## chileno

Claro, se trata de que JeremySergendan comprenda bien.


----------



## JeremySergendan

chileno said:


> Claro, se trata de que JeremySergendan comprenda bien.



I should have started a new thread: comparing the use of _ser un resentido_ and _to be butthurt_ as insults on social media. 

The meaning of _estar resentido con alguien_, on the other hand, is quite clear to me.


----------



## Elixabete

JeremySergendan said:


> I should have started a new thread: comparing the use of _ser un resentido_ and _to be butthurt_ as insults on social media.
> 
> The meaning of _estar resentido con alguien_, on the other hand, is quite clear to me.


"Escocer","Estar escocido",  " escoceduras" could work for " butthurt". When it's a noun maybe " resquemor" too.


JeremySergendan said:


> butt·hurt
> ˈbətˌhərt/
> USinformal
> _adjective_
> adjective: *butthurt*; adjective: *butt-hurt*
> 
> *1*.
> overly or unjustifiably offended or *resentful.*
> "they're all butthurt that she released the album online first" ( están escocidos porque ella ha publicado.../ Les escuece que ella haya publicado...)
> _noun_
> noun: *butthurt*; noun: *butt-hurt*
> 
> *1*.
> an excessive or unjustifiable feeling of personal offense or resentment.
> "it's time to get over the butthurt from last year's playoffs" ( hay que superar las escoceduras/ el resquemor que produjeron las eliminatorias del año pasado)


----------

